# Bosch Baseplate Screw Size



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, I'm a new member and I'm trying to attach a supplemental baseplate to my router and I'm unable to find out the appropriate screw size and thread type. Does anyone know? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

hello!
Welcome!
I' m not a bosh specialist but i think you could tel a bit more about
Your router model and what kind of base plate, for witch use and so on .
There are some bosh specialist arround.


----------



## frankr4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

I have had the same type of issue.....try taking your unit to a hardware store and match up there...don't forget to try the metrics


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

Of course!
This machine is build using metric screws and threads.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JOhn

Most of the manuals will tell you the size in the parts list the norm.. 
you may say but I don't have the manual ,you can find it on this forum under the list of manuals..

==



UlrichJ said:


> Hi, I'm a new member and I'm trying to attach a supplemental baseplate to my router and I'm unable to find out the appropriate screw size and thread type. Does anyone know? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, which model router?


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks to all for your help. I took my router base to the hardware store and they fitted it with the appropriate metric screw.


----------

